# Fiancee Visa Brazil to UK



## luciannaliveira (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi guys!

Im Brazilian and my boyfriend is British.. in March of this year I went to UK on a Tourist visa and stayed at my boyfriend home for 6 months.. then we decided to get married and after my tourist visa finished I returned to Brazil to start application for Fiancee Visa.. In short we payed an adviser to do all the papers and stuff.. but the adviser has filled the VAF4 form incorrectly and on the type of visa she have selected "WIFE" instead of "FIANCE".. I told her that would be an issue and she said no because the entire applications was made for Fiance.. then I went to RIO DE JANEIRO to do the biometric and the agent from the World Bridge told me that they wont accept my application and told me to do another application online, I tried to contact the adviser to support me and no joy.. so I've decided to do it by myself .. on the same day I did it and went back to the World Bridge and again the type of visa I have chosen was wrong (I did not see on the UK visa website the "fiancee" option, so I choose "proposed civil partnership", the agent said this type of visa is for same sex partner and she decide to contact someone from the British embassy from RIO to see what we can do and spend a long time speaking with this person.. then she came back saying that she would get the "WIFE" visa type form and will put an information on the top explaining the mistake.. But the big issue is that while I was doing the second form that the agent told me to do, I just wrote down on the last page of the "WIFE" form the GWF number of the "PROPOSED CIVIL PARTNERSHIP".. so the agent didnt realized that and I forgot to tell her.. 
I worried because the people who will make the decision will see that I've jot down other information not related on the original form..
When I got home I also remind that there is a question asking "HAVE YOU EVER TRAVELED TO OUTSIDE YOUR COUNTRY OF RESIDENT, EXCLUDING UK IN THE LAST 10 YEARS?" and NO was ticked, but when I was living with my boyfriend in the UK on tourist visa we went to ski in France and I got a stamp on my passport, I traveled back to Brazil passing through Portugal which I got another stamp.. 

All the other supporting docs are OK.. my boyfriend's letter, friends letter with passports copies of them, bank statements, emails of us, photos together, cards, letters and so on..

So, do you guys think I'm taking a big risk to get my Visa refused?
The adviser wants to cancel the application and do another.. I don't know what to do..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

luciannaliveira said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Im Brazilian and my boyfriend is British.. in March of this year I went to UK on a Tourist visa and stayed at my boyfriend home for 6 months.. then we decided to get married and after my tourist visa finished I returned to Brazil to start application for Fiancee Visa.. In short we payed an adviser to do all the papers and stuff.. but the adviser has filled the VAF4 form incorrectly and on the type of visa she have selected "WIFE" instead of "FIANCE".. I told her that would be an issue and she said no because the entire applications was made for Fiance.. then I went to RIO DE JANEIRO to do the biometric and the agent from the World Bridge told me that they wont accept my application and told me to do another application online, I tried to contact the adviser to support me and no joy.. so I've decided to do it by myself .. on the same day I did it and went back to the World Bridge and again the type of visa I have chosen was wrong (I did not see on the UK visa website the "fiancee" option, so I choose "proposed civil partnership", the agent said this type of visa is for same sex partner and she decide to contact someone from the British embassy from RIO to see what we can do and spend a long time speaking with this person.. then she came back saying that she would get the "WIFE" visa type form and will put an information on the top explaining the mistake.. But the big issue is that while I was doing the second form that the agent told me to do, I just wrote down on the last page of the "WIFE" form the GWF number of the "PROPOSED CIVIL PARTNERSHIP".. so the agent didnt realized that and I forgot to tell her..
> I worried because the people who will make the decision will see that I've jot down other information not related on the original form..
> ...


There is a high chance of refusal. When you tick a wrong box, they won't automatically correct it but just process it and decide you don't qualify for that particular visa and refuse your application, keeping all the fees. I think your advisor is right in that you should cancel your application (there's no refund as you've given your biometrics) and start again, as a refused visa puts a black mark on your immigration record and affects all future applications. On online application, you choose 'settlement' and then 'marriage' to get the right questions for a fiancée visa.


----------



## luciannaliveira (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa said:


> There is a high chance of refusal. When you tick a wrong box, they won't automatically correct it but just process it and decide you don't qualify for that particular visa and refuse your application, keeping all the fees. I think your advisor is right in that you should cancel your application (there's no refund as you've given your biometrics) and start again, as a refused visa puts a black mark on your immigration record and affects all future applications. On online application, you choose 'settlement' and then 'marriage' to get the right questions for a fiancée visa.


Thanks for your replay .. I didn't tick on the "wrong" box, actually I should tick one more box ment that yes, I've been to another countries .. I only tick UK. but I guess it's to late now, I got a SMS from the embassy saying that my application is already on the visa section ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

luciannaliveira said:


> Thanks for your replay .. But I guess it's to late now, I got a SMS from the embassy saying that my application is already on the visa section ...


You can still withdraw it - it takes a couple of weeks before they start looking at your application. Send an email to WorldBridge to withdraw, and they will return all your documents.


----------



## luciannaliveira (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You can still withdraw it - it takes a couple of weeks before they start looking at your application. Send an email to WorldBridge to withdraw, and they will return all your documents.


I'm not sure because I've paid the Fast Track as well...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

luciannaliveira said:


> I'm not sure because I've paid the Fast Track as well...


Do it now (contact details on WorldBridge site) and hope for the best.


----------



## luciannaliveira (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Do it now (contact details on WorldBridge site) and hope for the best.


Its night time here 19.09 and the World Bridge closes at 17.00
I'm desperate, and we will have to pay everything again... this is a shame!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

luciannaliveira said:


> Its night time here 19.09 and the World Bridge closes at 17.00
> I'm desperate, and we will have to pay everything again... this is a shame!


But it's you (through an incompetent advisor) who have submitted an erroneous application, and UKBA is only following its rules. It's up to you to get it right first time and not for UKBA to correct errors and read between the lines about what you really wanted.


----------



## luciannaliveira (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa said:


> But it's you (through an incompetent advisor) who have submitted an erroneous application, and UKBA is only following its rules. It's up to you to get it right first time and not for UKBA to correct errors and read between the lines about what you really wanted.


Right! Can you help me what to write on the email please?
Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I wish to withdraw my application. Then your application details like name, type, application number (if WorldBridge has told you in SMS).


----------



## luciannaliveira (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I wish to withdraw my application. Then your application details like name, type, application number (if WorldBridge has told you in SMS).


Ok! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Franciscotelles (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey,
How your case is going??

I´m also from Brazil and also applying for a fiance visa in Uk, unfortunetely i have been refused and i entered an appeal, still waiting for a decision.


----------

